# Alessandro Deljavan, Chopin ‎– Complete Etudes



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This week's Tuesday Blog is a _Cover 2 Cover_ share of a Brilliant Classics recording of the complete *Chopin *études.

The idea of the piano étude conjures up one of two things - a study in composition and harmony or a study in piano performance. We can safely say that Chopin hits both of these objectives. Chopin's études formed the foundation for what was then a revolutionary playing style for the piano. They are some of the most challenging and evocative pieces of all the works in concert piano repertoire.

Some are so popular they have been given nicknames; arguably the most popular of all is Op. 10, No. 3, sometimes identified by the names "Tristesse" ("Sadness") or "Farewell" ("L'Adieu"), as well as the "Revolutionary Étude" (Op. 10, No. 12). No nicknames are of Chopin's original creation.

All twenty-seven études were published during Chopin's lifetime; Op. 10, the first group of twelve, were composed between 1829 and 1832, and were published in 1833, in France, Germany, and England. The twelve études of Op. 25 were composed at various times between 1832 and 1836, and were published in the same countries in 1837. The final three, part of a series called "Méthode des méthodes de piano" compiled by Ignaz Moscheles and François-Joseph Fétis, were composed in 1839, without an assigned opus number. They appeared in Germany and France in November 1840, and England in January 1841.

According to his own website our featured pianist Alessandro Deljavan began learning to play piano before the age of two and gave his first performances at age three. A graduate of the Conservatorio Statale di Musica Giuseppe Verdi of Milan and the Istituto Gaetano Braga. In addition, he has taken part in courses at the Mozarteum Salzburg, the Festival dell Nazioni at Città di Castello and the Ottorino Respighi Foundation on St. George Island, Venice, Italy. His teachers include Valentina Chiola, Piotr Lachert, Ricardo Risaliti, Enrico Belli, Eugenio Bagnoli, Lazar Berman, William Grant Naboré, Dimitri Bashkirov, Laurent Boullet, Fou Ts'ong, Dominique Merlet, John Perry, Menahem Pressler and Andreas Staier.

He has since performed around the world including in Austria, Belgium, China, Columbia, Cyprus, Denmark, France, Germany, India, Israel, Italy, Lithuania, South Korea, Poland, Russia, Slovakia, Sweden, Switzerland, and the United States. Alessandro has a discography of over 40 albums with the Stradivarius, Brilliant Classics, Onclassical, Aevea, Naxos, Tactus and Piano Classics labels. Some of the most recent releases include two albums of the complete Chopin Waltzes & Études (the latter is today's featured recording) and the Complete Chopin Mazurkas. He is currently professor of piano at the U. Giordano Conservatory of Music, Foggia, Italy.

Happy Listening







*
Frédéric CHOPIN (1810-1849)*
12 Études, Op. 10
12 Études, Op. 25
3 Nouvelles Études, B. 130
Alessandro Deljavan, piano

Brilliant Classics ‎- 95207 (2015)
Details - https://www.brilliantclassics.com/articles/c/chopin-complete-etudes/


----------

